# Mixing demasoni and johanni looking for answers



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I just started a 75g mbuna tank about 3 months ago. As of right now i have 3 red zebras,3 johanni,4 hongi,3 polits,3 yellow labs,2 cat fish, and 1 gold nugget pleco.Im thinking about putting 3 demasoni in to finalize the tank and im just wondering if thats a good idea with the johanni and polits. Looking for alittle feed back on any1 who has tried these together.By the way they r all juvies.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank is 48x18?
Since Demasoni are so aggressive to one another, increased numbers are recommended to spread the aggression, minimum being 1 or 12+. I don't think there would be any problem with either Polits or Maingano but with your size tank, you should eliminate two species to fit the 12-15 Demasoni you're going to need.
General rule of thumb is 1male for 3-4 females per species (Demasoni not applicable), and 4-5 species for a 75gallon.
Also of interest are the red zebras and yellow labs which may crossbreed, however if you're not going to sell/trade any zebra/lab fry then I wouldn't worry about it.
These are all general guidelines to give the best chance of a successful tank, sometimes less than ideal stocking will work as well.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Since you already have 5 species in your tank (which in my opinion is already pushing the envelope), I'd recommend against adding Demasoni to the tank. Instead, your fish will appreciate adding a few more females to each group. Aim for about 1 male and 4 females of each - otherwise you might find that some of your females will start getting beaten up.


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

What about just adding 1?Or is that just asking for trouble


----------



## Shane Wellito (Dec 21, 2010)

I have demsoni, flavus, saulosi, polit, and c. afra cobue housed together in my 125gallon tank for the past 7yrs. They fight over territory but when they fight another one comes in and breaks it apart, usually my flavus. I have tons of lace rock but I wouldn't recommend added new fish to an already established tank. I also have other haplochromines in there too but they were all brought up together.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Adding just 1 might work, but you're going to have far better luck getting actual "breeding groups" from your existing species rather than adding another species to the mix. If you decide to add 1 demasoni, it may take out some aggression on your Hongi, due to the vertical barring. Johanni, having horizontal barring, will be fine.


----------

